# What Model?



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I am just amusing myself, dreaming of longer trips in the future. I find looking at Hymer MH models a bit confusing, so I wonder if anybody could point me in the right direction,

I want a van without a Luton, but with a drop down bed at the front, a U-shaped lounge, decent garage, but not a huge van, in fact, as small as possible within these parameters. Also the age is important, say 1997-2002.

So, Hymer experts, what models am I looking at?

Ca


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

You're looking at an A class. In Hymer speak that's a B or an S model.

The smallest with a rear U lounge and drop down front bed is a B534 or S550 ( if you want ot go a little older than specified I have a beauty for sale  ) They are a little under 6 metres all in.

You won't get a garage as such with a rear lounge as there is not enough room underneath the lounge. You will get under seat storage usually via a decent sized boot but certainly not garage size (thats the compromise of the U shaped lounge).

That's the basics I think, any questions happy to help out.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hymer 644 fit the bill aswell.

A class with over cab bed. Dinnette that coverts to a double, and U shpaed laouge that does the same. We converted the latter into a perm double whilst travelling but simply putting on a mattress and base.

Our 1991 van has been the ideal starter van - pity you did not want an older one as yoiu could have bought ours off us!!!


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

You have seen the light! I agree with Andrew and Shirley - get a 644. We can sleep 6 nd live in luxury with just 2. No garage, but a vast boot under the u shaped seating at the back.


----------

